# R33 gtr Le Mans insurance



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

Hi guys, my insurance is due the 15 of this month and im unsure of who to call. i briefly spoke to adrian flux who ive been insured with for the last 3 years on a s-body and they are offering £1000 and that is as a standard car... im 29 with what should be 11 years ncb (they are saying i only have 8 which is possibly due to other insurers reaching "full ncb" after say 5 years) ive never had any motoring convictions, live in a low crime area with the car kept on the drive over night. the engine is forged, has 2530's and all the other bolt on bits. 

just wondering what other people are paying and who with.

also looking at installing a tracker.. any suggestions on which ones will help to bring the premium down?

thanks in advance :bowdown1:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

gtr32, £440 with sky insurance. 8yrs NCB, all mods declared, no motoring convictions, in a low crime area, garaged overnight. 37yrs old


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

I am 27 and 8ncb fully forged rb30 r33gtr with lots of mods declared at 600bhp and its £600 ish pounds sky insurance


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies, I shall give sky a call


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Hi Deano, try elephant insurance. They came out to be cheapest for me while searching for a price on my R33 GTR V-spec.

Btw just noticed you're from cannock! Any local skyline meets around there?


----------



## deanomidz (May 2, 2011)

Saifskyline said:


> Hi Deano, try elephant insurance. They came out to be cheapest for me while searching for a price on my R33 GTR V-spec.
> 
> Btw just noticed you're from cannock! Any local skyline meets around there?


Cheers I'll give them a call too. 

Not that I'm currently aware of.... Although two of my mates have skylines too so if we go out does that count as a meet :chuckle: 
Do you know of any?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

deanomidz said:


> Cheers I'll give them a call too.
> 
> Not that I'm currently aware of.... Although two of my mates have skylines too so if we go out does that count as a meet :chuckle:
> Do you know of any?


There used to be TOA until they banned it for some reason apart from that there isn't many around :\


----------

